# Industry Stats?



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone know where I may be able to get martial arts schools industry stats?  Info like average retention rate, Aquisation raets by month, high/low periods of the year, Adult/child ratio, dollars per student, dollar per sqaure foot? etc?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2006)

NAPMA


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> NAPMA



Thanks.  Had you seen any of the information on that site?  I had taken a look at this website once before and did not see any of the that info posted.

Thanks again.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2006)

They have the info.--but it may not be on the web site. If you want to "get martial arts schools industry stats", though, contacting them would be the best place to find info. Whether you have to join first, I don't know.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## James Patrick (Jun 7, 2006)

If you don't have to join first, could you post the info here?

I have been curious about that for awhile

Tx


----------

